# Flux Rss - Google Reader - Problème !



## zutic (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai des soucis avec toutes les applications de flux RSS, j'en ai téléchargé pas mal, mais quand je synchronise les flux avec mon compte google reader aucune news ne se met à jour. Je crois que c'est parce que 2 comptes sont déjà connectés. Or j'ai une appli du meme genre sur mon Ipad qui gérer mes flux google reader, et mon compte n'est connecté sur aucun autre appareil ou Mac. Comment résoudre ce problème ?
Merci d'avance à tous.


----------

